
Traffic From Syria Disappears From Internet - joshstrange
http://labs.umbrella.com/2013/05/07/breaking-news-traffic-from-syria-disappears-from-internet/
======
sjbach
Here's the Google Transparency Report page that features ongoing developments
involving this disruption:

[http://www.google.com/transparencyreport/traffic/disruptions...](http://www.google.com/transparencyreport/traffic/disruptions/82/)

(This page is distinct from the time series graph linked in another comment.)

------
emhart
Google's Transparency report showing the same thing:
[http://www.google.com/transparencyreport/traffic/explorer/?r...](http://www.google.com/transparencyreport/traffic/explorer/?r=SY&l=EVERYTHING&csd=1367777940758&ced=1367958180000)

found via: <https://twitter.com/therealfitz/status/331867408102993921>

------
Thrymr
I hope no one here thought .sy was a cool suffix for a domain name.

~~~
RKearney
I don't think this incident would effect domain name resolution for .sy
domains.

The nameservers for .sy domains are:

    
    
      sy.			172800	IN	NS	sy.cctld.authdns.ripe.net.
      sy.			172800	IN	NS	ns1.tld.sy.
      sy.			172800	IN	NS	ns2.tld.sy.
      sy.			172800	IN	NS	pch.anycast.tld.sy.
    

sy.cctld.authdns.ripe.net is still accessible so domains will still resolve.

------
tibbon
What disturbs me is how many people in other countries (like the USA) feel
that this type of thing could never happen here. However, it seems that even
in the US the internet could be controlled by the government/army if they so
desired and various proposed 'internet control' legislation packages seem to
push us one step closer toward that possibility.

~~~
Jach
While it could possibly happen, it would be very difficult, even if the US
government (and general power in the US) was much more powerful and organized
than it currently is. The US is big, and the borders between the US and Canada
and Mexico are also big; there's a lot of room to set up some discreet wires
or even microwave transmitters and receivers some distance from the borders.
Latency would be crap at first but would get better over time. It would be
harder to get a packet from the US to a European country if all trans-ocean
cables were cut, but not impossible, and at that point we're probably well
into WW3. The US population is also well educated as a whole (still with many
offline centers of gaining technical knowledge--i.e. books) and many citizens
would have strong motivations to get the internet back, there are many large
concentrations of highly technical nerds who wouldn't be afraid to start
wiring up their own internet (I'd love to see a wireless mesh network take
over), there are lots of computers and routers and cat5 in circulation and
other useful equipment as well. Many people also have printers, flash drives,
and cars, it would not be hard to communicate across cities and states with a
sneakernet. For a total internet blackout cutting US citizens off from other
citizens (intra country) and from the world, the amount of individual and
corporate cooperation with the government which the people would hate (for
taking away their access to cat videos among other things) and powerful
businesses would hate (for hurting their profits) is astounding.

------
venomsnake
There is civil war. And cables will always be delicious target for any party.
No bank transfers for the fleeing elite or being able to deal with external
affairs, total blackout for the defender (military and police have their own
systems usually so the ruling party is not that affected)

The situation in Syria is dangerous. A failed state in that location ... Arab
Peninsula in the 2013 is the Balkans in 1913 ...

~~~
cookiecaper
And this is what bitcoiners and similar don't understand. It's not like your
internet connection will remain happy and stable while the rest of the world
goes to hell around us. Telecomms will be a first-class target, and most
systems have some pretty central points of failure that would make juicy (and
easy) targets.

In such a situation, if you've chosen to use an electronic cryptocurrency
dependent on things like robust network and electrical infrastructure to
function as your primary value store, you're going to have a bad time.

This doesn't even contemplate the additional issue for bitcoin and its
derivatives: the blockchain depends on a consistent, global view of network
transactions, and apocalyptic-type network segmentation will cause severe
forking in the blockchain, further diminishing the utility and therefore the
value of the [already worthless] cryptocoins.

~~~
BCM43
What would you suggest people put their money in then? Gold? Guns?

The problems you describe are problems for just about every currency right
now. How much of your money do you have in cash, and how much is in the bank?
Do you think you will still be able to use the bank in a situation like the
one you describe?

~~~
venomsnake
I will coin two phrases now:

1\. Venomsnake's law - every discussion on Hacker's news degrades to bitcoins.

2\. Goldilocks apocalypse - every goldbug, bitcoin miner and similar depends
on the crash of civilization in just the right way that everything will be the
same but his economic decisions will put him on top with the pure strength of
speculation. Whatever assets you have the federal government will be able to
confiscate if the need is dire enough. Whatever protection the law gives you
can be reverted.

There is no safety. To be able to claim and hold to a property you rely on
massive infrastructure. If the dollar and the federal government crashes - it
will vaporize too.

~~~
gfodor
To be fair, even gold (and as I'm loathe to put in the same category, bitcoin)
speculators aren't really relying upon a full-out goldilocks apocalypse for
their assets to appreciate, just a continuation of the current trend of
currency devaluation of the U.S. dollar. I think you're right that if
something really bad happened (read: worse than 2008 or 2001) then the men
with guns would take your gold and your bitcoins (though honestly, they
probably won't give a shit about the bitcoins) has they've done before and
will do again.

------
kmcd
> There is civil war.

There is NO civil war in Syria.

There _is_ a campaign of terrorism waged by NATO, specifically Turkey , Qatar,
Isreal, UK, France to secure the transit for the South Pars/North Dome gas
field.

[http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/opinion/2012/08/20128513344...](http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/opinion/2012/08/201285133440424621.html)

What's at stake? About $200 billion annual output between Iran & Qatar. That's
about $360,000 per SECOND.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_Pars_/_North_Dome_Gas-
Con...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_Pars_/_North_Dome_Gas-
Condensate_field#Reserves)

Global Research has the best analysis out there:

<http://www.globalresearch.ca/search?q=syria>

~~~
oakaz
Why this comment is down-voted? He tells the truth.

Please look at this guy: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mahdi_al-Harati>

He is the commander of the terrorists in Syria. These people are crazy
islamists and all they believe is that they'll save Syria by killing people.

Please see the truth. The Al Jazeera analysis linked above is really good.

~~~
dsaber
Please get your facts straight. How about you also read these articles:

[http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/features/2011/10/2011102799...](http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/features/2011/10/201110279954762656.html)

[http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/opinion/2012/06/20126410503...](http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/opinion/2012/06/20126410503297278.html)

Before the terrorists you're referring to went into Syria, the regime was
brutally terrorizing its own citizens. There are countless of videos that
prove it. It's the very actions of the mafia-like Syrian regime that has lead
the country to where it is today, unfortunately.

~~~
kmcd
FACT: the overwhelming majority of Syrians support the current government &
voted for them in independently observed free elections.

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2012/jan/17/syrians-...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2012/jan/17/syrians-
support-assad-western-propaganda)

> the regime was brutally terrorizing its own citizens. There are countless of
> videos that prove it.

Where are videos - have you verified them? Didn't think so.

Re: Houla - carried out by NATO backed terrorists, confirmed in a UN report.

[http://www.medialens.org/index.php/alerts/alert-
archive/2012...](http://www.medialens.org/index.php/alerts/alert-
archive/2012/682-the-houla-massacre.html)

[http://www.medialens.org/index.php/alerts/alert-
archive/2012...](http://www.medialens.org/index.php/alerts/alert-
archive/2012/687-houla-massacre-update-the-un-report.html)

[http://www.medialens.org/index.php/alerts/alert-
archive/2012...](http://www.medialens.org/index.php/alerts/alert-
archive/2012/683-the-houla-massacre-part-2-shades-of-grey.html)

This is part of massacre marketing strategy by NATO, Qatar et al:

Writing in Bild, [2] longtime German war correspondent Jurgen Todenhofer
accused the rebels of "deliberately killing civilians and then presenting them
as victims of the government". He described this "massacre-marketing strategy"
as being "among the most disgusting things that I have ever experienced in an
armed conflict"

<http://www.atimes.com/atimes/Middle_East/NG24Ak02.html>

So you fully support killing civilians to aid a propaganda effort?

~~~
dsaber
> FACT: the overwhelming majority of Syrians support the current government &
> voted for them in independently observed free elections.

Had you even lived in Syria, you'd realize how it's virtually impossible to
get an accurate and true poll. There's absolutely no freedom of expression.
Citizens don't trust each other. There's around 275 intelligence officers for
each Syrian citizen. The country is littered with the picture of the ruling
Assad mafia that's shoved down the throat of all citizens. The vast majority
of Syrians are scared to death of government. I know this, since not only have
I lived there, I have many relatives and friends who have been either
imprisoned, tortured, or exiled for simply speaking out.

Obviously, the government does have some support, but it's vast majority of
supporters are beneficiaries of the government or are dependent on the
government for their source of income. Add to that the brainwashing and fear
the government has instilled in its own citizens for over 40 years, and it's
not surprising to see such reports.

> Where are videos - have you verified them?

Yes, many of those videos have been verified.

> So you fully support killing civilians to aid a propaganda effort?

What a ridiculous question. You very well know my position about advocating
for the rights and freedom of civilians. But, that question demonstrates many
of the classic logical fallacies in your entire argument.

The Syrian government has been terrorizing its own citizens before your
claimed propaganda efforts were in the picture. Sure, there are players that
are now taking advantage of the situation, but that doesn't invalidate the
claim that the main responsible party in the destruction of the country is the
Syrian regime, which has allowed other parties to take advantage.

~~~
kmcd
Gotcha!

You are clearly not who you claim to be. You're either a liar or a shill. You
created your profile a day ago:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=dsaber>

I note that you are unable to engage in any of the critical issues.

> Had you even lived in Syria

You've never lived in Syria - you're a fake.

Contact me directly & I'll get one of my Syrian friends to have a chat with
you.

What were the main electoral issues for the 2012 elections?

> Yes, many of those videos have been verified.

You have failed to provide any evidence of this. You dont seem to understand
the difference between assertion & fact.

Facts & evidence please - not assertion.

> There's around 275 intelligence officers for each Syrian citizen

275 * 20.82 million citizens = 5500 million intelligence officers? You're an
idiot.

> You very well know my position about advocating for the rights and freedom
> of civilians.

NO, we don't know your position.

> , that question demonstrates many of the classic logical fallacies in your
> entire argument.

Such as?

Yeah, didn't think so. If you even knew what a logical fallacy was you would
have stated it.

> What a ridiculous question.

You don't seem to understand a rhetorical question. So I'll put it more
clearly for you:

You are supporting killing civilians to aid a propaganda effort.

Again, we note that you do not acknowledge the fact that: \- NATO backed death
squads were responsible for the Houla massacre; \- western media tried to
blame the Syrian government; \- western media ignored the UN report
exonerating the Syrian government;

> your claimed propaganda efforts

There's nothing claimed - the propaganda effort is a FACT.

Also the death & destruction on the ground is not claimed, it's a fact.

> the main responsible party in the destruction of the country is the Syrian
> regime

Yet again, incorrect.

Snipers from Dagestan armed with US produced M40A3 rifles started shooting
civilians in 2011.

<http://www.informationclearinghouse.info/article27955.htm>

[http://www.ozyism.com/2011/12/us-sniper-squad-caught-on-
vide...](http://www.ozyism.com/2011/12/us-sniper-squad-caught-on-video-
in.html)

There are over 300 European mercenaries languishing in Syrian jails:

[http://www.ozyism.com/2012/06/40-german-arms-smugglers-
arres...](http://www.ozyism.com/2012/06/40-german-arms-smugglers-arrested-
in.html)

There are over 20000 Foreign Mercenaries in Syria:

[http://www.globalresearch.ca/americas-uncleared-war-
nearly-2...](http://www.globalresearch.ca/americas-uncleared-war-
nearly-20000-foreign-mercenaries-fight-in-syria/5330977)

[http://www.kurdnas.com/en/index.php?option=com_content&v...](http://www.kurdnas.com/en/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=371:us-
helping-to-train-and-arm-islamic-mercenaries-to-fight-in-
syria&catid=36:reports1&Itemid=56)

A United Nations Independent Commission, has confirmed that: \- contractors
hired by the Pentagon were training the terrorists in the use of chemical
weapons; \- terrorists possess sarin nerve gas, which they are using against
the civilian population

[https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=United+Nations+Independent...](https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=United+Nations+Independent+Commission+syria+sarin+gas&aq=f&oq=United+Nations+Independent+Commission+syria+sarin+gas&aqs=chrome.0.57j62l3.8097j0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8)

[http://www.globalresearch.ca/pentagon-contractors-have-
train...](http://www.globalresearch.ca/pentagon-contractors-have-trained-the-
terrorists-in-the-use-of-chemical-weapons-in-syria/5334394)

Furthermore, Qatar has been implicated in a plot to procure chemical weapons
from a UK security company for use by the death squads, hoping to blame the
government.

[http://www.infowars.com/hack-reveals-washington-approved-
pla...](http://www.infowars.com/hack-reveals-washington-approved-plan-to-
stage-chemical-weapons-attack-in-syria/)

All of which you seem quite happy with.

It is obvious you have no empathy for the suffering of the Syrian people &
fully support the killing of civilians by NATO death squads.

~~~
dsaber
> You've never lived in Syria - you're a fake.

Not only have I lived in Syria, I was also born there. It's precisely because
I previously lived in Syria that I care deeply about the issue and care for
the country. It's precisely because I still have relatives there (who most are
now refugees in Turkey) that I care about this issue. I clearly can't help you
if you want to think I'm lying.

I'll take on your offer and contact you directly. You haven't left your
contact info though. Do provide it and we'll get in touch.

> 275 * 20.82 million citizens = 5500 million intelligence officers? You're an
> idiot.

Sure, I'm an idiot. Given how smarter you are and how much you know about
Syria, you should have corrected my statement and indicated that I mistakenly
reversed the ratio. My originally intended statement of 1 intelligence officer
to every 275 citizen still holds.

> All of which you seem quite happy with.

It's interesting that most of your sources are ones that match the exact
message of the Syrian regime, about the entire world conspiring against them.
Your sources also happen to be the same ones that speak about other conspiracy
theories, like 9/11 being an inside job, the Boston marathon bombing being
staged, etc.

> It is obvious you have no empathy for the suffering of the Syrian people &
> fully support the killing of civilians by NATO death squads.

Who said I like NATO being involved? Given how much you're singling out NATO,
are you ok with the Syrian regime involving Iran and Hizboullah with the
conflict and stirring sectarian strife?

Using your logic, I can say the same thing about you. You have no empathy for
the suffering of the people there, given how much you support the current
Syrian regime, which is ranked among the most repressive regimes on earth.

However, I'm not going to use your flawed logic here. I'm pretty sure you care
for the Syrian people and the hundreds that are dying every single day. You
just happen to believe the Syrian regime and the conspiracy theories. This is
what the Syrian regime is good at: misinformation. Unfortunately, being on the
Syrian regime's side is a dark future for Syria. It led the country no where
for over 40 years; what makes you think it will suddenly change now?

As for me, I'm on the side of the people advocating for peace, freedom,
dignity, and liberty. The Syrian regime does not have the best interest of the
country in mind. It's run like a mafia, ruled by one family for over 40 years.
At the same time, I'm also against foreign intervention. Unfortunately, the
conflict right now is at a point where a lot of evil people are going to take
advantage of, including governments, extremists, and others. Those sides need
to be stopped as well. But who gave them the opportunity to get involved?
That's right, the Syrian regime and its actions.

------
kmcd
I note that not one comment below addresses the substantive issues arising
from this article:

Who had the means, motive & opportunity to disrupt the Syrian internet
traffic?

Most likely one of the NATO intelligence agencies.

------
mmagin
I love these graphs with no scale on the y-axis.

~~~
sjbach
See:

[http://www.google.com/transparencyreport/traffic/faq/#do_the...](http://www.google.com/transparencyreport/traffic/faq/#do_the_graphs_reflect_actual)

[http://www.google.com/transparencyreport/traffic/faq/#how_do...](http://www.google.com/transparencyreport/traffic/faq/#how_do_you_generate_the_graphs)

